# tap water/distilled water with nutes/ fox farm



## hero4u2b (Mar 14, 2011)

HI everyone sorry for not understanding some of this but.. If my meter PH.. might not be here until the end of this week.. and I have to water is it better to use just tap water out of the faucet.. distilled water. or distilled water with some mild commerical nutes like 10/5/10/ 2 plants are in veg state and 4 are seedlings.. the larger plants are now in FF ocean forest and the seedlings are in a milder organic mix until they grow larger, then into FF.. Thanks everyone.. Hero


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 14, 2011)

i dont use fox farm, never will. Also not a soil guy so im not gonna offer too much assistance here except telling you to feed you plants "something" if anything.

that said here is an awesome calculator i just found. WHERE IS STONEY?!


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Mar 14, 2011)

How old are the ones in the FFOF?  You can usually go 3 or 4 weeks in that soil before feeding. It also depends on the strain your growing. Let your tap sit out for 24 hours and water with that. 

And if you decide to feed, use really low ratios so you don't burn them.


----------



## Locked (Mar 14, 2011)

I use tap water that sits out at least overnight....if your plants are young and have not been fed yet then the ph of your water is not as important as when you are feeding them. I don't ph my water that my seedlings get. I only ph water for plants that are already feeding. 6.5 for soil.


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 14, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> i dont use fox farm, never will. Also not a soil guy so im not gonna offer too much assistance here except telling you to feed you plants "something" if anything.
> 
> that said here is an awesome calculator i just found. WHERE IS STONEY?!


 
Here I am.....

sup?


----------



## hero4u2b (Mar 14, 2011)

ok  will use sat out tap for the time being until the meter arrives.. Thanks everyone. Hero


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 14, 2011)

hero4u2b said:
			
		

> HI everyone sorry for not understanding some of this but.. If my meter PH.. might not be here until the end of this week.. and I have to water is it better to use just tap water out of the faucet.. distilled water. or distilled water with some mild commerical nutes like 10/5/10/ 2 plants are in veg state and 4 are seedlings.. the larger plants are now in FF ocean forest and the seedlings are in a milder organic mix until they grow larger, then into FF.. Thanks everyone.. Hero


 
Since we have no way of knowing what condition your tap water is in, and its only going to be a few days until your pH meter arrives, I would suggest that you use distilled water to water your plants for those few days. There is less likelihood of harm due to water hardness, mineral content or gas content.

Water slowly until you get a bit of runoff.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 14, 2011)

well hick removed the link cause i think i left it live...it was 330am sorry.

Stoney here u go.

hXXp://www.generalhydroponics.com/genhydro_US/fchcol.html


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 14, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> well hick removed the link cause i think i left it live...it was 330am sorry.
> 
> Stoney here u go.
> 
> *generalhydroponics.com/genhydro_US/fchcol.html*


 
Thanks man! That's a seriously nice little calculator!

Hey, on links, all you need to do is what I did above. The http://www.  part isn't necessary in any browser any longer. 

If you paste the link as I changed it to, you'll see your browser add the http://www.  to it.

I color it blue and highlight it just to make it more obvious as a link. It's not live though.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 14, 2011)

yea i know how to link stoney lol

i was on zombie post mode


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 14, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> yea i know how to link stoney lol
> 
> i was on zombie post mode


 
Man, I can't tell you how many times I saw my posts the next morning and said...OMG! Hahahahahaaha

I feel much better now...


----------

